# s.s. City of Flint (U.S. vessel built 1920)



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi all

Hoping for some info concerning the above:

She had a eventful WW2

1. Took part in the Athenia rescue

2. Captured by the Deutschland, took refuge in Norway by released by the then Neutral Norwegians.

3. Sunk by U575.

Can anybody help me with her history/tonnage/owners/pic/etc prior to WW2.

many thanks

NigelC


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

*ss CITY of FLINT*

Hello Nigel,

CITY OF FLINT built 1920 Laid down as COLLINGDALE. Official Number 219614.

Builder: American International Shipbuilding Corp, Hog Island, Pennsylvania, USA, yard no 1510.
Owner on completion: U.S.Shipping Board, Philadelphia.

GRT 4963. DWT 8015.

Click this link for photo: http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum/Old Ship Picture Gallery/C/slides/City of Flint.jpg

Regards


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Hugh

Many thanks - you don't know when its name was changed by any chance?

Regards

NigelC


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
A little more
She was laid down 15/July/1919
launched 27/Dec/1919
Completed 28/Feb/1920
Her entry in Lloyds Reg indicates she was completed as CITY OF FLINT but I have no idea when the renaming took place.

Roger


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

One of the infamous Type A Hog Islander freighters.
The 'City of Flint', launched on December 27, 1919 and delivered on February 28 of the following year.
From 1921 she ran on a North Atlantic freight service for the American Hampton Roads Line, a rather obscure company that chartered ships from the USSB.
In the mid twenties, still owned by the USSB, she was operated for a few years by the American Merchant Lines, managed by the J. H. Winchester Co. and then it was back to the American Hampton Roads Line.
She passed from the USSB to the US Maritime Commission in 1936.
In 1939 AHRL chartered their freighters to the United States Lines. Captured by the German battleship while showing neutrality markings on October 9, 1939. The Germans operated her for a short period before the Norwegians interned her and returned her to the United States.
She was then chartered by Moore McCormack's Pacific Brazil Argentine Line as a stopgap measure to replace ships taken over by the Government. Subsequently requisitioned for war duty, she was sunk by a submarine on January 25, 1943
She measured 5,590GT (3,453 net). In the thirties she was remeasured and the tonnage lowered to 4,963GT..
410'oa (390'bp) x 46', single screw, drg turbine, 11 knots max, 9 knots service speed.
Her name was changed before she was christened and she was launched as the 'City of Flint'.


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

Laid down as Collingdale, completed as City of Flint. 1920 

See U-Uboat net.

Barney,.


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

All you whant to know on:-

Uboat.net/allies/merchants/2603.html

Barney.


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi all

Many thanks for all the info, I must admit I wasn't very hopeful when I posted the original.

O yee of little faith Nigel.

Just one final question on the subject - is there a book or site that covers Hog Island Builds?

Regards

NigelC


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Nigel, there is a book.

"The Hog Islanders"
The Story of 122 American Ships
Mark H. Goldberg 

Volume 1 of the American Merchant Marine History Series

The American Merchant Marine Museum
Kings Point, New York
1991

A well illustrated 264 page paperback, it is one of the History series by the author.

Volume 2 "Caviar & Cargo" The C3 Passenger Ships (1992)
3 "Going Bananas" 100 Years of American Fruit Ships (1993)
4 "The Shipping Board's Agency Ships" The "Sub Boats" (1994)
5 "The Stately President Liners" Part 1-The 502's (No date on the book)
Substantial paperbacks, volumes 3 and 5 run to over 600 pages apiece.

I don't know what happened to the series. Volume 5, in exactly the same format as the previous 4, has no publisher or date listed and the Museum is not mentioned. There were other volumes in preparation, but nothing, as far as I know, has been published. Part 2 of the Stately President Liners was to encompass the 535's and there were to be volumes on the "Prizes of War" and Part 2 of the "Agency Ships" and others.
It's really unfortunate, as the published books really did contribute much to the understanding of the American Merchant Marine, especially in the period between the World Wars. Perhaps the other volumes will eventually see the light of day.

http://maritimeindustrymuseum.org/store.htm

Bruce C


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Bruce

Many thanks for the info - looks like I've got a wish list when the kids as me what I want for my birthday now!

Regards

NigelC


----------



## gsmassey (Apr 11, 2009)

*Looking for Information about the SS City of Flint*

Hello,

My grandfather was on the SS City of Flint when captured by the Germans during WW II. I like to know more info about him. He was a Merchant Captain in 1943 and Died. Captain George Bloxom Massey was his name. If anyone could help me I would love to know.

George


----------



## rayknight1 (Mar 3, 2009)

gsmassey said:


> Hello,
> 
> My grandfather was on the SS City of Flint when captured by the Germans during WW II. I like to know more info about him. He was a Merchant Captain in 1943 and Died. Captain George Bloxom Massey was his name. If anyone could help me I would love to know.
> 
> George


I could check this record out during my next trip to the National Archives if you'd like?


----------



## gsmassey (Apr 11, 2009)

rayknight1,

If you could I like to know more about him. Thank you


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello George and welcome,
As he was an american citizen, I would doubt you will find anything about him in the British National Archives.
There is some FO and Cabinet Office files concerning the ship (not sure what, if anything, of interest to you there) and one file held in *ADM 199/293* regarding the capture of "CITY OF FLINT" official number 219614 and her release by the Norwegians.

You mention your grandfather died in 1943 but you dont say how or where. I cannot find any detail on your grandfather as a casualty of WWII. The place to find any records of US Mercantile Marines would be to look at this site: http://www.usmm.org/contact.html#contact3

Regards


----------



## gsmassey (Apr 11, 2009)

This is a long story but here it goes. My grandfather was on the ss City of Flint in 1939. When captured a Royal Navy Officer sent a postcard back to Dade City, Florida to his parents. It was written on the german pocket battleships own stationary. He was devorced from my grandmother before this and joined the merchant marines. On March 11, 1943, He died of what was thought to be a heart attack in New York. He just arrived after having 3 ships topedo under his command in a convoy. I am not sure but I believe it was in Convoy HX. 228. 

Please forgive the spelling but it been a long day.


----------



## rayknight1 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey just to let you know I checked out ADM 199/293 today.
The majority of which is mostly governmental paperwork, discussions between the USA and the UK, minutes of meetings etc...

Its a really good interesting read, but not sure how much is relevant for you. It's a 100 page book, so getting it copied would be a bit expensive.


----------



## gsmassey (Apr 11, 2009)

Is there any way I could down load it. I also think for the History channel in the US would be interest to learn about the first American POW of WWII.


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

nigelcollett said:


> Hi Bruce
> 
> Many thanks for the info - looks like I've got a wish list when the kids as me what I want for my birthday now!
> 
> ...



Nigel, here is a picture here of City of Flint, not long before she was sunk.

http://www.galik.com/stanleygalik1922/wwii/194303.htm

Scroll down.

Barney.


----------



## Brian K. Lupton (May 4, 2009)

*S.S. City of Flint*

Mr. Nigel C : 

I hope you receive this message even though it is 2 years since your post. My name is Brian Lupton from Tacoma, Wa. My Grandfather Sherman E Lupton was with the U.S.Merchant Marines aboard the S.S. City of Flint; as 3rd Mate from 10 Mar. 1928-18 Feb. 1929. The ship was owned by American Merchant Lines at that time. I have a photo of the ship on a voyage through the North Atlantic Icebergs, I am going to attach same.


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Barney & Brian

Many thanks for the pictures which are really gratefully received.

NigelC


----------



## CHRISTINEBRISTER (Jun 15, 2011)

My husband grandfather was on the SS City of Flint when it was sunk by the germans in 1943. He was one of the men that was in the lifeboat for 46 days. He kept a journal of what happened in a small bible during this time. In this journal he discribes the sinking in detail and said it took 27 min. for the City of Flint to sink. He does however mention a few names of those that was with him.


----------



## DKUBIK (Feb 7, 2012)

*Christine Brister, please reply*

This is to Christine Brister. I read your post here. My dad, too, was on the SS City of Flint when it was blown up and he was one of the men in the life boat for 46 days. I would be interested in the journal your husband's grandfather kept. Please email me or respond here. I will be checking back to see if you have responded. Thank you. DKUBIK


----------



## dbecker (Mar 20, 2013)

My grandfather was also one of the ten. His name is Albert Becker.


----------



## dbecker (Mar 20, 2013)

He was one of the ten in the lifeboat for 46 days.


----------



## DKUBIK (Feb 7, 2012)

*Ss Flint*

TO dbecker, Do you have any stories of your grandfather's experiences on the SS Flint? If so, we would be very interested in hearing them. Did he keep a log?


----------



## Chris Bowne (May 23, 2013)

Came across this forum and this City of Flint posting while researching what ship my late father in law, John Celentano, may have been on when it was torpedoed and he then spent over 40 days adrift in a lifeboat before being rescued. He never talked much about his ordeal, but did tell my wife a little about it. We never knew the name of the ship. The City of Flint survivor's 46 days adrift seems to fit his story, especially since a number of the survivors were from a NAG gun crew. Anyone on this thread know if he was in fact involved? At the time, he was in the US Navy Naval Armed Guard on merchantmen in convoys. Earlier in the war, he served in Merchant Marine and survived 3 Murmansk runs. He was one of 4 
brothers who served in WW2, 3 in the Navy, and one in the Army. All three Navy brothers survived the war, their Army brother (Peter Celentano) died on Christmas Eve on board the Belgian troop ship SS Leopoldville, when it was torpedoed off Cherborg while bringing reinforcements for the Battle of the Bulge over from England.


----------

